# A Total Drag Racing Slow Down Lane Game Changer!!!



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Kinduv....

Well, I've said it for years, now I get to put my money where my mouth is. I put a ramp at the end of my drag strip.










I used a couple of Tomy loop track with the support...










... and pulled the rail out of a Tomy 3" straight to cut the power.










I only have 16' to work with, with a wall at the end.










Works pretty good for stock, magnet cars. But, any serious drag car would mimic the space shuttle.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love It !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm. Ditch the 3" dead strip... go up to the ceiling and hit another loop set up, and then run another strip's worth of track and you can have a return lane!!! :lol: The magnet cars will make it!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice application of much discussed theory. now, try a rail on that! LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Seriously- that's just WRONG ! Personally, I'd just CUT a Hole in the Wall and extend the shutdown into a Boxed-In addition to your Garage, Outside


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- I'm guessing that the staging end of your track begins right at a doorway to your house or something? If so, why didn't you reverse the direction of the track, and make a folding shutdown area that crosses the path of the doorway ? I'm NOT Joking ! When you're Drag racing- you have a longer shutdown area, but when Not in use, just fold it down and out of the way ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

alpink said:


> nice application of much discussed theory. now, try a rail on that! LOL


Thanks Al,

I tried to find when I first posted about this, but its lost in the threads.
And thanks for posting the length of a 64th scale 1/8th mile track in your thread.
Since there is no timing involved on my track, I may move my finish line up a section or two.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Ralph,
That is a good idea, the fold up run out...
Thing is, if I flipped the track around, it wouldn't work.
The lights would be backed up against the wall, and I cant 
leave the garage door open at the start line in bad weather.
The way its set up is the way I always intended, and why I thought about ramps.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Brakes*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Ralph,
> That is a good idea, the fold up run out...
> Thing is, if I flipped the track around, it wouldn't work.
> The lights would be backed up against the wall, and I cant
> ...


I could be wrong, but if you short each lane after the dead section wouldn't that act the same as having a brake on the controller and help shorten the stop distance? You could still use the ramp but the added "brake" might help.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tas, yep, that is known as dynamic braking. even more effective is a 9 volt battery wired in reverse polarity for better braking.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Even the fast cars work great with the extra 15" section of straight.
We will run mostly stock class cars. Let me rephrase that, "box stock".
We won't be needing a big extravagant shut down area with these cars.
If I had a more professional track, I would. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You could make up the added distance needed for a scale 1/4 mile by adding a couple loops before the shut down... And if the cars are too fast, put a whole loop or two after for the shut down.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Pretty cool!

:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WRI-gzMyTjg

.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Add another curve to the end with full track power and get a catcher's mitt...RM


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Just drive em into a box of styrofoam peanuts.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

The idea of a loop from the ceiling return track just made me laugh hard enough that coffee shot out my nose.

Thanks for that.

I think that NTxSlotCars idea is really great i had the shutdown area longer then the powered section and i still had to put a pillow at the end to catch cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This track sure works better with a Tomy 22v wart!!!
It would be cool to have an LED timer at the start and finish lines!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

hack in a 30V old HP printer DC power supply 
amps and volts!!!!


----------

